
Inside ImageTragick: The Real Payloads Being Used to Hack Websites - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/inside-imagetragick-the-real-payloads-being-used-to-hack-websites-2/
======
ocdtrekkie
Really solid breakdown of what this exploit is capable of. ImageMagick is
incredibly common, and unfortunately, few people who use it likely realize
they do, since it's often only referred to deep inside other applications'
code.

